# Dilemma over dubai salaries



## konkana (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi All, am single and based out of India. Have received a job offer from a company in Dubai, that offers me ~AED 28,000 per month, all inclusive. Considering that I would need to rent into an accomodation, perhaps a studio, at dubai marina, does this sound like a good sum? Would I be able to save enough? Would appreciate help. Thanks.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

konkana said:


> Hi All, am single and based out of India. Have received a job offer from a company in Dubai, that offers me ~AED 28,000 per month, all inclusive. Considering that I would need to rent into an accomodation, perhaps a studio, at dubai marina, does this sound like a good sum? Would I be able to save enough? Would appreciate help. Thanks.


Hi and welcome to the forum,

It's a good salary for a single person with the potential to save a lot but why does EVERYBODY think that they have to live in the Marina?  There are plenty of cheaper places a little further out that are just as nice - perhaps nicer. Have a look on (Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds). The less you spend on rent the more you can save.

HTH


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, there are cheaper places. mave to Ras Al Khaimah, it's only 20k/annum for a 17 bedroom villa, that's a squillion square feet. And that price includes 5 maids, 3 gardeners, 6 chefs, 4 houseboys, 2 mechanics, 3 car washers 9 drivers oh, and some "nice friendships". 
If you haggle you might just get a camel or two thrown in too...
(I'm not in a serious mood today)


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Yeah, there are cheaper places. mave to Ras Al Khaimah, it's only 20k/annum for a 17 bedroom villa, that's a squillion square feet. And that price includes 5 maids, 3 gardeners, 6 chefs, 4 houseboys, 2 mechanics, 3 car washers 9 drivers oh, and some "nice friendships".
> If you haggle you might just get a camel or two thrown in too...
> (I'm not in a serious mood today)


I didn't realise you'd seen my summer house, you should have popped in and had a cup of tea, slice of cake and a 'friendship'- I'm sure one of the house-boys would have obliged


----------



## konkana (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks a ton for the response. My office should be at the Internet city. What are the places closest to that? I would prefer minimising travel time. Have checked dubizzle, and saw the studios available, for ~80K..however, am sure they are furnished...so bit of a worry stilll...Thanks again!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

konkana said:


> Thanks a ton for the response. My office should be at the Internet city. What are the places closest to that? I would prefer minimising travel time. Have checked dubizzle, and saw the studios available, for ~80K..however, am sure they are furnished...so bit of a worry stilll...Thanks again!


If you're coming over here alone you may want to look at flat-shares (although illegal they are commonplace).

The Gardens is very close to Internet City - 10mins there and back - VERY little traffic and right next to Ibn Batuta Mall. Have a look at the map version of the flat-finder on Dubizzle and that will give you a rough idea of what is nearby.

HTH


----------



## konkana (Oct 23, 2008)

Thats great info...I have 2 weeks post landing to find an accomodation..hope thats enough..fingers crossed...!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

konkana said:


> Thats great info...I have 2 weeks post landing to find an accomodation..hope thats enough..fingers crossed...!!


I found mine using dubizzle in less than two weeks, you just need to get ringing about as soon as you get there (well may be 1/2 days). Just make sure you have a means of paying and you'll be sorted.

HTH


----------



## konkana (Oct 23, 2008)

My company has agreed to give me an advance against the housing allowance. But am guessing it will take a couple of days easily till I have a bank account, with the credited sum. Do the landowners/agents consider a few days wait?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

konkana said:


> My company has agreed to give me an advance against the housing allowance. But am guessing it will take a couple of days easily till I have a bank account, with the credited sum. Do the landowners/agents consider a few days wait?


I'd scope out a couple of places but not make any concrete deals until you've got the financial situation in place.

HTH


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

konkana said:


> My company has agreed to give me an advance against the housing allowance. But am guessing it will take a couple of days easily till I have a bank account, with the credited sum. Do the landowners/agents consider a few days wait?


If that is the case, likelihood is that they will write out a cheque directly to the landlord. That's how it's done in my office anyway!

The Gardens seems nice as Crazy suggested. Just make sure you do not end up in the apartment next door to his - he has a penchant for howling... oops.. I meant singing!  Seriously though, other than the Marina & JBR, there are loads of nice areas such as Discovery Gardens, Jumeirah (a bit further away), Umm Sequeim, Al Barsha, etc. Do not restrict yourself just to the Marina!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> He has a penchant for howling... oops.. I meant singing!


I've been complimented many a time for harmonic melodies in the past I'll have you know young lady!!


----------



## konkana (Oct 23, 2008)

given that these locations wont be walking distance to work, whats the average one should allocate towards transport?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

konkana said:


> given that these locations wont be walking distance to work, whats the average one should allocate towards transport?


From the Gardens

It'll cost from the gardens 20AED one way in a taxi or your company may run a bus service. If you want to get a car then it really depends on what you want and how much you're prepared to spend. Some people negotiate a transport allowance.

...or from 09/09/09 you can get the metro!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I've been complimented many a time for harmonic melodies in the past I'll have you know young lady!!


How much did you have to pay???  Throw a couple of Bacardi & cokes my way and after the 6th one or so, I can also be full of compliments!  That doesn't mean you can sing though! The girl either loved you or was after your wallet (probably the latter. No way can it be the former - love is blind, not deaf! )


----------

